# Zama to walbro?



## Modern Marvel (Jun 30, 2017)

To get to the point quickly I favor a walbro carburetor over a Zama just my personal preference but the question I have is there some kind of a reference chart to go off of or a table of contents somewhere that gives you a model number to a walbro for purposes of changing from a zama. Google has not been helpful from any of the searches I've done so any helpful commentary on this matter would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 16, 2017)

What saw are you trying to swap carbs on? Often they used both depending on the production year and it's just a matter of figuring out which walbro carb they used and what parts are different.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 16, 2017)

ironman_gq said:


> What saw are you trying to swap carbs on? Often they used both depending on the production year and it's just a matter of figuring out which walbro carb they used and what parts are different.


Husqvarna 55 and the official site says zama which is what is on it and I have never been fond of zama carbs I've also never had the production life out of them as I have a walbro


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 16, 2017)

ironman_gq said:


> What saw are you trying to swap carbs on? Often they used both depending on the production year and it's just a matter of figuring out which walbro carb they used and what parts are different.


And also I'm wanting to swap out the zama carbs on both of my 2... 326l pro string trimmers.(zama to walbro)


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm also getting completely frustrated with Google and any online search for this kind of thing ,especially when searching for certain carburetors. I always end up with a search result of carb rebuild kits and I'm not even wanting a rebuild kit I'm wanting a carburetor and carburetor information. That's the internet for you I guess I'm not to computer savvy


----------



## Little Al (Aug 17, 2017)

On an lnfo listing I have for husky 55 it lists Walbro WT170/1have no idea iif this is a swap for the Zama fitted ,there is cross ref listiing on google if you put in walbro/zama cross ref


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 17, 2017)

*ZAMA C1Q-EL6
ZAMA C1Q-EL7
WALBRO WT-170-1

Looks like these were the 3 carbs used on that saw*


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for your input. Now how bout my string trimmers model is 326L


----------



## Little Al (Aug 17, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> Thanks for your input. Now how bout my string trimmers model is 326L


That's yours to sort I'm not into weed & grass wackers


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 18, 2017)

Little Al said:


> That's yours to sort I'm not into weed & grass wackers



Well thanks for your input sir.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 18, 2017)

I think what I'm trying to get at is , is there a walbro carb equal to every zama carb or vice versa and a chart with every Zama carb and model number that has the equivalent walbro carb model number. I would basically like to get rid of all the Zama carbs that are on half of my equipment and trade it out for a walbro instead because they are in my experience a better carburetor. Except for , I think 2 zama's I have that are originally japanese-made. Those of course I've never had any problems with, only the ones that say China on it have given me issues


----------



## Little Al (Aug 18, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> I think what I'm trying to get at is , is there a walbro carb equal to every zama carb or vice versa and a chart with every Zama carb and model number that has the equivalent walbro carb model number. I would basically like to get rid of all the Zama carbs that are on half of my equipment and trade it out for a walbro instead because they are in my experience a better carburetor. Except for , I think 2 zama's I have that are originally japanese-made. Those of course I've never had any problems with, only the ones that say China on it have given me issues


I'm not sure there is a direct change on every application If the saw was in it's production period fitted with carbs fron Walbro, Zama, or Tillottsen there will be a carb #from the company of interest in your case Walbro I can only suggest you look up the make/model of kit & if possible get the #from the fitted Zama carb & cross ref to Walbro it my work the other way around & you will have to look at the Zama # & reverse cross ref back to Wallbro.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Aug 20, 2017)

Little Al said:


> I'm not sure there is a direct change on every application If the saw was in it's production period fitted with carbs fron Walbro, Zama, or Tillottsen there will be a carb #from the company of interest in your case Walbro I can only suggest you look up the make/model of kit & if possible get the #from the fitted Zama carb & cross ref to Walbro it my work the other way around & you will have to look at the Zama # & reverse cross ref back to Wallbro.



Yes that is correct as I have emailed a few of the direct Managers from walbro and there are a few carburetors that were applied to certain models throughout their production time and while walbro does not always have the exact fit they do have a base carburetor that will work and the only thing that will have to be done is some custom work too throttle arm choke arm accessories swamped out with ones that will be acceptable fit for that specific carburetor and specific unit it's being applied to. More or less it can be done it comes down to how much am I willing to spend I'm asking and how much do I want to fabricate just to get the application I want. as far as a reference to cross reference chart there are none currently from walbro there are only manufacturer charts for every model that company makes and what carburetor was used at what time for what model. Thank you little Al for your help.


----------

